# GM Draft: Southwest Division Voting



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Vote who you think would win this division. *You can not vote for yourself. *Feel free to discuss your votes here.

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Dallas Mavericks
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Tersk*</td><td>*Deron Williams
*</td><td>*Ray Allen
*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons
*</td><td>*Kurt Thomas*
</td><td>*Tim Duncan*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anthony Johnson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ryan** Gomes*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Andris Biedrins
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Etan Thomas*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Vasilis Spanoulis
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Jorge Garbosja
*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Houston Rockets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *edwardcyh*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury
*</td><td>*Raja Bell*
</td><td>*Shane Battier
*</td><td>*Amare Stoudemire
*</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Nate Robinson* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Earl Watson* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Dahntay Jones
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio McDyess*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> *Malik Rose
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Maurice Ager
*</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ronny Turiaf*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Memphis Grizzlies
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td><td>








</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Dragnsmke1*</td><td>*Jason Terry
*</td><td>*Steve Francis*
</td><td>*Andre Iguodala
*</td><td>*Zach Randolph*
</td><td>*Erick Dampier
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
 </td><td>*








* </td><td>*
* </td><td>*








* </td><td>
</td><td>








</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td>*Darrell Armstrong
* </td><td> 
</td><td>*Hakim Warrick
* </td><td>
</td><td>*Theo Ratli*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*New Orleans Hornets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="center">*







 
*</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







* </td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*







*</td><td align="center">*








* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*GM: **Saint Baller*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Delonte West*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kobe Bryant*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Corey Maggette*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antoine Walker*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Lorezen Wright
*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td valign="top">








</td><td valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Eddie House
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Rashad McCants*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Quentin Richardson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Alan Henderson
* </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Fabricio Oberto* </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Thabo Sefolosha*</td><td align="center" valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Kevin Pittsnogle
* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> 
</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*San Antonio Spurs
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>*







* </td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *bray1967*
</td><td>*Tony Parker
*</td><td>*Jerry Stackhouse
* </td><td align="center">*Tracy McGrady
* </td><td align="center">*Maurice Taylor* </td><td> *Primoz Brezec*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Leandro Barbosa
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Voshon Lenard
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ruben Patterson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*DJ MBenga
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brendan Haywood*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Tyronn Lue*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*Pops Mensah Bonsu
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Jason Terry
Steve Francis
Andre Iguodala
Zach Randolph
Erick Dampier

vs.

Deron Williams
Ray Allen
Bobby Simmons
Kurt Thomas
Tim Duncan

Basically thats what it comes down to... Dallas vs. Memphis... Memphis wins because of their great back court. Also, I beleive Zach can score on Kurt easily and Dampier can contain TD... if they had TD at PF and someone strong at C, yes they will take. My pick is Memphis.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Memphis has no bench. You expect them to play a full game with only 8 players, especially considering one backup is from pre-historic times and the other is unproved


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

gotta say the Mavs. Inside/outside with Ray and Tim, versatility with Bob Simmions, and Deron effectively running the point.

Rockets look like a mess...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Each team has 2 legit top players and this is a tough one.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Spurs = chopped liver?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Spurs = chopped liver?


LOL... that's my complaint too!

I personally think the Houston Rockets have a better squad than both Memphis and Dallas.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... Rockets have ONE MORE VOTE than those Spuuuuuuuurs... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... Rockets have ONE MORE VOTE than those Spuuuuuuuurs... :biggrin:


At least I can always fall back on my displeasure for the silver in black in real life...wait, that's not reality either.

Never mind. :none:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> At least I can always fall back on my displeasure for the silver in black in real life...wait, that's not reality either.
> 
> Never mind. :none:


hmmm.... when did you pass me in post count?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Probably around the same time he stole all of your points.... :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No, I confess I've been hitting the Personal Forums a bit much lately.

(Giggle) Feels kinda like cheating on a girl friend - but that was so long ago, I can't be for sure. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> No, I confess I've been hitting the Personal Forums a bit much lately.
> 
> (Giggle) Feels kinda like cheating on a girl friend - but that was so long ago, I can't be for sure. :clown:


Looks like I should change my personal forum into a big post pad. Looks like I need to start following suit because I have forgotten the feeling of cheating on a girlfriend. :biggrin: 

p.s. If my wife should read this post, I am only kidding.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I mean the Rockets do look very good on paper, assuming that Amare's at 100%, Eddy Curry tries to play, and Marbury spreads the ball around.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The Spurs are getting no love. I guess Parker, Stack, and TMac - along with an athletic front line - can't win in this league. :whoknows:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> The Spurs are getting no love. I guess Parker, Stack, and TMac - along with an athletic front line - can't win in this league. :whoknows:



Why's everyone getting mad their team isn't getting votes? This
is voting for the division. The Mavericks are the best team in this division.

Doesn't mean your team isn't going to make the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think it's safe for me to raise some questions now, especially considering the voting is pretty much done for the division. I didn't want to bring this up earlier because I wanted to see how people would vote.

I am sure everybody realize there is a big difference between stockpiling talent (see New York Knicks) and actually having a talented team (see the top 3 teams in Western Conference).

Do people realize that Dallas Mavericks in this GM Draft has 5 PF and NO true #5? Yes, I realize Duncan can play #5, but no GM in their right mind would move Duncan to #5 for a full 48 minutes. Why would Pop bother to bring in TWO (2) centers in San Antonio during the off season? Same thing goes for Dirk. Dirk CAN play #5, but AJ is too smart to let him play that position. The debate has been brought up too many times on the mavs forum, so I won't get into it again.

Hypothetically, if Duncan is moved to #5, the team would be playing the so-called offense-oriented small ball. The only consistent scorers on the team are all starters. The bench players are not athletic enough to keep up with the small-ball. So the team will play with a 5-men rotation (can't really call it a "rotation" here)? Granted, there ARE couple good defenders off the bench, but how effective would they be in that type of ballgame?

Considering that their opponents will have all field days on offense, IMO this team will be lucky to pull out a 50-win season.

This is just my opinion on the team...

Why do the participants of this GM Draft "waste" their picks on #5's? Since there are so few good centers in NBA, I could have just used my top 5 picks and drafted 5 big-name guards.......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> The Spurs are getting no love. I guess Parker, Stack, and TMac - along with an athletic front line - can't win in this league. :whoknows:


I'll give you some love. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why do the participants of this GM Draft "waste" their picks on #5's? Since there are so few good centers in NBA, I could have just used my top 5 picks and drafted 5 big-name guards.......


I was wondering that a month ago - which seems like a year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll give you some love. :biggrin:


I noticed.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I was wondering that a month ago - which seems like a year.


Remember when I was willing to trade down 3 good players for Kobe? If that had gone through....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Remember when I was willing to trade down 3 good players for Kobe? If that had gone through....


Snap judgements now would make that a home run.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the Rockets here every team is weak at the PF except them. Good defense aswell.


----------

